# new holland 479 haybine upper roller chain



## sheepramewe (May 4, 2013)

I am new to this haybine and for the life of me I cannot get the top roller chain on. I am really close, maybe a 1/4 in short. I bought a new chain at the new Holland dealership and it has the proper amount of pitches at 52. There is no mention in the operators manual of a tensioner for the top roll chain. If anybody has any advice I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

There is an idler sprocket between the two large sprockets which rides on the top of the upper strand of the chain. Loosen the nut and slide the idler up to gain slack in the chain.


----------



## T&LSkaarfarms (Dec 11, 2011)

I think that the adjuster is on the back part of the metal shield on the outside of the machine. Pretty easy to adjust if I remember right. The real pain is threading the chain through the sprockets. I once ran mine a whole season without that top chain on. Didnt bother it a bit. Not sure how it worked fine but I just assumed the bottom roller just made the top one spin. IDK. Good luck though! Tom


----------



## sheepramewe (May 4, 2013)

I have removed the sproket completely and still can't quite fit the chain, just barely. Even if i can get this chain on I am not sure how I am going to get the top sproket on the chain. Tom the tensioner you are referring to is for the bottom roll which was a breeze compared to this top chain. I might be overlookin something obvious.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Add a half link and run it a few days and then see if you can remove it.


----------



## sheepramewe (May 4, 2013)

I think I might go to new Holland and get the half link, I even tried putting zip ties to get the slack out as well as use both hands with no avail. Thanks for the help and suggestions everyone. This is my first year making my own hay, I have been doing halfs with the neighbor and it has not worked out well.


----------



## sheepramewe (May 4, 2013)

Wow, I got the chain on with a tool I found at Tractor Supply called a chain spanner. It still took a bit of muscle and an hour or so, thank you all so much for your time and consideration, I feel like a knuckle head. I am new to haying and this does not come naturally. I am glad such a community exists. This probably won't be my last time here. Thanks all.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sheep, you don't have to go to NH to get a half link for chain....most Tractor Supps carry them for most numbers of chain.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

You should not need a tool to get the chain together or a half link. If the bottom strand of the upper roll chain is loose and the top strand of the upper roll chain is tight or vise versa then the rolls are hitting each other and out of time.


----------

